# My new baby



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

He has only just decided to co-operate for photos so isn't in the show, sorry!

Meet Basil :001_wub:









Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

very cute!:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous....what a beautiful pic xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Gorgeous! Lovely eyes - to say he doesn't like having his picture taken, he seems to be good at posing lol


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww i love his colour what a cutie.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

little stunner!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

what a POSER 

he is cute and a lovely name!!


----------



## Inge (Nov 27, 2008)

Aww, what a cutie! I have a burmese too...they're highly addictive. Congratulations on your new cat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Ahh bless....so cute


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful picture! Welcome Basil - great name btw


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

He looks huge for 13 weeks! 
My first ever Burmese (lilac boy) in 1982 was called Basil..... Issamee Wild Basil to be precise


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Now that's a stunning boy!!  xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> He looks huge for 13 weeks!
> My first ever Burmese (lilac boy) in 1982 was called Basil..... Issamee Wild Basil to be precise


He's 16 weeks - but yes, to me he seems enormous, I couldn't believe the size of him. He's more than twice the size of the girl I got who is three weeks older. I would have put him at five - six months from his size. He doesn't seem to eat a vast amount so I don't know how he got that big, but perhaps his appetite will improve once he has really settled in. All he seems to fancy at the moment is caged rodents, unfortunately, we have to watch him very closely!

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lovely lad Liz,hope he does the biz for you


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Lovely lad Liz,hope he does the biz for you


So do I!!

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow he is gorgeous, what a beautiful colour, you must be very pleased with him, stunning,


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

lizward said:


> He's 16 weeks - but yes, to me he seems enormous, I couldn't believe the size of him. He's more than twice the size of the girl I got who is three weeks older. I would have put him at five - six months from his size. He doesn't seem to eat a vast amount so I don't know how he got that big, but perhaps his appetite will improve once he has really settled in. All he seems to fancy at the moment is caged rodents, unfortunately, we have to watch him very closely!
> 
> Liz


Hi Liz,

He is so lovely, maybe he prefers to catch his dinner lol. Im sure his appetite will settle in no time once he has found his place in your home.Gorgeous colour. He looks like a real character.

Izzie


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

He's very handsome! :thumbup:


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Basil is a sweetie!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Basil is a very handsome young man indeed!!


----------

